# **U2 OWNERS - Register here :)



## Manzerick (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey folks... I was reading another post and the serial number of a U2 was mentioned. Just for kicks, lets list our light # and location (strictly scientific lol)


I"ll start

A08350 - Boston, Ma


----------



## ICUDoc (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi there

AO9137 checking in....(now with WWOS!!!)


----------



## TENMMIKE (Mar 7, 2006)

A10377 

lottery winner


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 7, 2006)

A09226 in DFW, TX


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2006)

A01376, the Netherlands.


----------



## dano (Mar 7, 2006)

I had an older, 1st gen U2, but sold it. Just received the latest edition:

#A07866 in Northern California
GREAT tintless beam, slight donut that isn't noticible, unless you stare at thebeam against a white wall 

--dan


----------



## NoFair (Mar 7, 2006)

A03037 staying in Norway after it had a short stay in the UK 

Very bright (brighter than my WX0S at the same current level), nice warm white tint and a donught only visible for a CPF'er (and only at a short distance interval)

Sverre


----------



## Grubbster (Mar 7, 2006)

A00276 is my serial number. I had it RMAd a couple of months ago and they sent me a scorching white led with my original body! I was very glad because the new bodies have the sleeves and this one is 18650 ready. Much better color on the new bezel also. It actually matches the body instead of that purple black on the older bezels.


----------



## chamenos (Mar 7, 2006)

A10040 - Singapore

Tint is very white on on level 6, warmer on the other levels. Very bright, but noticeable donut hole. No idea whether the donut hole would be considered severe or not, since I haven't seen other examples. HA is nice and black; no purple tints.


----------



## nexro (Mar 7, 2006)

A01673 - Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.

Tint is white on level 6 but gets warmer on lower levels.
Dirt on the inside of lens.


----------



## London Lad (Mar 7, 2006)

A05173 in Monaco. Slight donut and slight HAIII mis-match


----------



## London Lad (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh and no plastic insert BTW


----------



## Somy Nex (Mar 7, 2006)

A05367 in Penang, Malaysia, but ordered from OpticsHQ.
slight donut on wall hunting, warm white tint all the way. no insert sleeve & box says 2-100 lumens. annodize color matches throughout but came with 4 small chips through to bare al on bezel.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Mar 7, 2006)

A07343

Good brightness, slightly odd tint (almost cyan?). Donut is there but very very minor.


----------



## AuroraLite (Mar 7, 2006)

A02401 - Hong Kong, China

Got it months after it was out, YA tinted, very bright at level 6(possibly a W bin), no purple-ish black HAIII, no donut.

Are we going to have an international U2 fan club/gathering? :naughty:


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 7, 2006)

Mine is A02806.

I love it...

Tom


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Mar 7, 2006)

A05510 in North Carolina

Minimal almost unnoticeable donut. Nice white color. HA pure black and well matched.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 7, 2006)

A09291

Toronto, Canada.

Slight donut, but over 100 lumens so that makes it ok. Tint is white and slightly on the warm side.


:thumbsup: WP


----------



## elgarak (Mar 7, 2006)

A04333 here in Florida.

Slightly green, but frickin' bright!

No donut to speak of (just ever so slightly on low, inches from the wall).

Had a sticky tailcap (wouldn't turn off reliably), which I got replaced by SF.


----------



## jar3ds (Mar 7, 2006)

dang it... i thought this was a registration for a recall for a donut free reflector 

... mine is a 5xxx series


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 7, 2006)

jar3ds said:


> dang it... i thought this was a registration for a recall for a donut free reflector
> 
> ... mine is a 5xxx series




Just me being a flashlight dork looking for other U2 owners


----------



## Flakey (Mar 7, 2006)

a10241 no manufacture defects to speak of gotta love the u2. an interesting point, think of how on CPF the second you mention the term "U2" people start crying about manufacture defects but it would seem that only a few of us have doughnut holes and apparently all of out lights turn on! i personally love the U2!


----------



## cbxer55 (Mar 7, 2006)

A08725 in Midwest City, Oklahoma.

No donut hole.
Perfect white light.
No mis-matched HAIII.
No clickie problems.


----------



## jtice (Mar 7, 2006)

A02703 - West Virginia

Slight green tint
Slight Hole
No Switch Problems


----------



## JasonC8301 (Mar 7, 2006)

A04141 - NYC

Missing clip, chipped and scratches HA, repositioned gasket sealing in the glass lens ( "window"), and clicky problems (if I didn't open my first replacement up, I would technically be on my third replacement.) Slight donut on white walls and pink tint. 

I wouldn't love it if it didn't have these flaws. (LOL j/k, this light is my workhorse.)


----------



## greenLED (Mar 7, 2006)

A-something

Currently at SF Repair Center, for strobing and piece of lint inside reflector. 

Other than that, very slight donut, white as can be, and *bright*. Oh, yeah, initial switch problems fixed.


----------



## christrose (Mar 7, 2006)

A02846 in JP.
have a donut hole :mecry: focused by rotation of the head unit.


----------



## fieldops (Mar 7, 2006)

A07106 on Cape Cod, MA

slight donut
good tint- lux lotto winner
no problems on fit/finnish/functionlity


----------



## greenLED (Mar 7, 2006)

christrose said:


> A02846 in JP.
> have a donut hole :mecry: focused by rotation of the head unit.



:huh2: Is the bezel loose? That doesn't sound good.


----------



## tristis (Mar 7, 2006)

A07903 Philadelphia, PA

Love it!


----------



## Hoghead (Mar 7, 2006)

A04055

Cool tint & really bright

I'm on my second switch.

I assume this is a first run because I bought it when the U2's first came out.


----------



## iNDiGLo (Mar 7, 2006)

A06922 Lottery Winner! DFW,TX :rock:


----------



## Elakazam (Mar 7, 2006)

Nr. A05412 is in Germany!


----------



## revv11 (Mar 7, 2006)

A07887 hailing from Northern California

Slight doughnut when wall cruising
Pure white beam
No clickie problems
Runs great on rechargeables, lengthy run time.
I'm


----------



## Anders (Mar 7, 2006)

A09022 is in sweden with a happy owner

Anders


----------



## Pwdrkeg (Mar 7, 2006)

*A05761* - Vernon, NJ - A small well machined all-round 
lithium powered variable projector of bright white photons 
with functional simplicity. A very very slight donut, if 
pointed at a white wall. 

Love this light ......................... :naughty:


----------



## Litbobber (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,
A05908
Nice white color, little dust on the reflector
clicke switch problem got that fixed and no donut hole.

Thanks
Brett


----------



## luxlunatic (Mar 7, 2006)

A00946-Winnetka,CA.

Greenish tint, but I still love this light.


----------



## Ivanhoe (Mar 7, 2006)

A07189 - Central Calif.

no donut (sent first unit back for severe donut)
great black finish throughout
slight violet tint
no switch problems
running AW's 18650's


----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Mar 7, 2006)

A70117 -- Austin, MN

VERY Minimal doughnut hole.
Lux Lottery winner!
Perfect HAIII
No Switch problems yet.


----------



## CobraMan (Mar 8, 2006)

A04039 here in Cerritos, CA. No donut hole as far as I can tell and pretty white beam.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 8, 2006)

Flakey said:


> a10241 no manufacture defects to speak of gotta love the u2. an interesting point, think of how on CPF the second you mention the term "U2" people start crying about manufacture defects but it would seem that only a few of us have doughnut holes and apparently all of out lights turn on! i personally love the U2!




I have a donut but it's really a non-issue.. from more than a few feet it looks fine.. now the cliclie issue that Surefire fixed ASAP was annoying. They really have # 1 customer support


----------



## SpeedPRO (Mar 8, 2006)

A08100 Signing in...

Slight green tint
Slight doughnut

The wierdest tint out of all my led's but I still love it!


----------



## Ty_Bower (Mar 8, 2006)

SpeedPRO said:


> The wierdest tint out of all my led's but I still love it!


That's about how I feel about mine. I wonder if ours are from similar bins? I wouldn't really call it green, it's definitely an ever so slightly light cyan. Very odd.


----------



## Rob187 (Mar 8, 2006)

A06676 lives in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## goldserve (Mar 8, 2006)

A07509, Toronto, Canada


----------



## IMTRBO (Mar 8, 2006)

A05965 in Melbourne Australia

Slight hole
Bright white
No clicky problems
Beautiful black HA with a slight violet ring around the head

It runs on a 18650 and I can say that all the protection circuitry works, because I once accidently left the light on all night inside a locked truck (on level 3 I think), and when I retreived it the next day and recharged the battery, the light was back to normal. No damage to light or battery (phew!). Not sure if it was the low voltage cutoff in the light or the protection in the battery, but I'm really gald they were there!

Love this thing! Been on EDC ever since I got it.


----------



## ianb (Mar 8, 2006)

A08885 resides in rainy Hertfordshire, England
slight donut, though nothing to worry me, its so good I sold my L6 that I thought I never would

Ian


----------



## lightmeup81 (Mar 8, 2006)

A10211

Portage, IN 

slight doughnut hole, great tint on highest level with an offset tint on lower levels, have new tailclick switch on the way.

overall happy with its output best luxeon thrower i own.


----------



## Polar (Mar 8, 2006)

A07086 NC


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 8, 2006)

It is so amazing to see all the locations of our U2's 


Keep 'em coming boys!


----------



## joema (Mar 8, 2006)

A08480, Nashville, TN

First U2 returned for bad switch and severe donut. This one is great -- incredibly bright, only slight donut. Tint is white, shifting to slightly green at lower outputs. Excellent light.

Using a lux meter and comparing wall/ceiling reflection to my HDS EDC U60, my U2 is at least twice as bright. In theory that's 120 lumens, very conservatively over 100, at least.


----------



## KEN TYE (Mar 8, 2006)

A02738 
lint in lens , but bright


----------



## nc987 (Mar 9, 2006)

A05916

Washington State

Slight donut, but the beam is a white and its not going back to SureFire.
Absolutely love this flashlight.


----------



## ABCA41p22 (Mar 9, 2006)

A06945
Purchased right along “M” street in the capital of a well known nation. Now residing in Lincoln, Nebraska, named for a President who never set foot in the state.
A try before I buy “I never gamble” so I pay full retail model with:
-slight blue
-slight doughnut
-oh so bright
-triangle body
-no sleeve
-rebuilt tailcap

Cheers / Kemal


----------



## Luxman (Mar 9, 2006)

A04981 on my second U2. Didn't like the big hole on my first one, so I sold it a while back..


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 9, 2006)

.


----------



## Tremendo (Mar 9, 2006)

# 7420 - Houston, Texas

Greenish tint, especially on lower levels. Donut is pretty apparent. Tailcap was an easy fix. Still, my #1 goto light.


----------



## Jakpro (Mar 9, 2006)

#10301 A beautifully functional piece of lighting genius. Wonderfully bright and white flood with no donut! It is most impressive.

Safford, AZ :wave:


----------



## waion (Mar 9, 2006)

A03708 for mine.


----------



## W4DIZ (Mar 9, 2006)

A03921. slight greenish/yellow,warm tint.
about twice as bright as my HDS B60.
Very slight donut hole up close.
No switch problems.
Great light!


----------



## cave dave (Mar 9, 2006)

Serial number = Unknown
Location = Surefire repair center since Feb 6th (over a month and counting)


----------



## ulikeme2525 (Mar 9, 2006)

#9817 (purchased in January 2006)

Purchased directly from Surefire. After all of the "issues" I wanted to do the best that I could to avoid any of the "known" issues with this light. I took a risk at full retail price. The result is that I appear to have received a decent unit. Tailcap is the new four prong style of which I understand is an improvement to the earlier version (3 prong).BeamI would call above average for a Lux V. My only minor complaint is that there is some dust/lint particles under my window inside the reflector assembly. I thought that these things would be assembled inside some sort of cleanroom?? I guess I would consider this minor as it is more a picky cosmetic issue and it does not affect the beam in any way. I have heard of others that have received units with fingerprints under the window though.
How does this really get past the quality control folks is the thing that I wonder?
Overall, I am happy with this light.
Greg


----------



## york2 (Mar 9, 2006)

A05467 - Harrisburg, PA
The tailcap needs to be screwed in tight to function consistently.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 9, 2006)

.


----------



## tracker870 (Mar 10, 2006)

A09456
MA, USA

Not a bad donut, very white.


----------



## rudbwoy69camaro (Mar 10, 2006)

A08416
CA, USA
Tailcap went bad today after three weeks. clickie is out. I finally got it into the on position. Good thing there is the twist function as well. I called SF and they stated that they will send a replacement out to me. I hated the flickering when I first got it. Bending the tabs did the trick.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 10, 2006)

KEN TYE said:


> A02738
> lint in lens , but bright




I thought I was the only one! I have what looks like a small string of thread in the head of mine... Not an issue at all and only noticed it when i was shining my E1L ito the U2 when it was off (major geek points here)


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 10, 2006)

rudbwoy69camaro said:


> A08416
> CA, USA
> Tailcap went bad today after three weeks. clickie is out. I finally got it into the on position. Good thing there is the twist function as well. I called SF and they stated that they will send a replacement out to me. I hated the flickering when I first got it. Bending the tabs did the trick.




I just got a clicke from them..it took about 5-6 days... Problem fixed


----------



## NoFair (Mar 10, 2006)

Manzerick said:


> I thought I was the only one! I have what looks like a small string of thread in the head of mine... Not an issue at all and only noticed it when i was shining my E1L ito the U2 when it was off (major geek points here)



I got that as well... One can see it with the light on the lowest setting if one looks in from the side. It is stuck between the lens and the bezel...

It has no effect on the beam so this baby is staying!

Sverre


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 10, 2006)

i wouldn't trade it for anything this side of a DARPA light LOL


----------



## oilp8ntr (Mar 10, 2006)

A08770 - Phila, Pa.

Very faint donut hole.
Slight greenish tint at lower levels.
Mis-matched HAIII.
No clickie problems (switch came with 4 tabs - new?).


----------



## scaredofthedark (Mar 10, 2006)

mine is A09411
In houston, TX
slightly green
and slight hole (barely noticeable)
my eyes are getting used to the brightness need to find something brighter now  
10W HID here i come!


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 10, 2006)

.


----------



## seaward (Mar 11, 2006)

A05668, Pennsylvania USA-Small doughnut hole and had original tail cap replaced. Great LED color.


----------



## a99raptors (Mar 11, 2006)

A05743

KL, Malaysia.

Beautiful tint, noticeable doughnut hole.
Personally, I think "Ultra" is aptly named


----------



## TimeConsumer (Mar 11, 2006)

A05167, Germany

BTW, Hi to everyone, new member here


----------



## goldserve (Mar 11, 2006)

Is anyone actually putting it into a database? If in the future we buy a used U2, we can maybe trace its origins =P


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 11, 2006)

Now that's an AWESOME IDEA!!!

is there anyway to do it here?


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 13, 2006)

i think we've exhaused all of our U2 owners out there


----------



## Erasmus (Mar 13, 2006)

Serial number A10213 in Belgium. With 3-sided body. Bright white with slightly but no annoying donut hole. 

This one is a replacement for my previous with which I had a lot of problems.


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 13, 2006)

A00363 - Orlando, FL

Warm, white tint, I'm guessing of the W0 flavor. Very bright! Slightest donut, but it's not visible in normal usage. No green/purple/blue at any level.


----------



## TENMMIKE (Mar 13, 2006)

i didnt post my other U2 S/N in my first post and i just sold it and its going to KOREA here is its serial number A09871... green tint


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 13, 2006)

.


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 14, 2006)

I created an Excel Spreadsheet with the information... you can download it by clicking on the following link:

http://www.smono.com/cpf/U2Registry.xls

I used a couple Macros in this spreadsheet... so make sure that you have your Macro Security set to "Medium" which prompts you to approve or deny every Macro... or I can send you my Digital Certificate, so that it automatically trusts macros created by me.

To add a new entry, follow these simple steps...
1.) Click ANYWHERE in the Registry Data. (Click on any name, serial number, or location)
2.) Click "Data" and then "Form" from the main toolbar menu up above. (Data is located right between "Tools" and "Window")
3.) Select "New" and enter the Serial Number, CPF Name, and Location
4.) Click "New" one more time to enter the information into the spreadsheet.
5.) Now click one of the 3 sort buttons, to sort the newly added information.
6.) Make sure you Save it!! 

WAVE_PARTICLE if you want to maintain this spreadsheet, you can e-mail it to me as you update it, and I'll re-host it on my server, with the latest information. 

If nobody uses Excel, and you'd rather just use the CPF List, that's totally fine by me! I just thought with Excel, you can Search for specific Serial Numbers, or CPF Users... and you can sort the data, or count the number of entries with EASE!!

-Allen


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 14, 2006)

Allen,

That's a sweet spreadsheet. I have no problems maintaining it and emailing it to you. Thanks for the work!

:thumbsup: WP


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 15, 2006)

Cool, glad you like!  I'll PM you my e-mail addy.

-Allen


----------



## helios (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi,
Just received mine from OpticsHq today (awesome company!).
Slight donut, green tint very noticable on lower power levels and tailcap must be VERY tightly screwed in for clickie to function reliably.
Seems about twice as bright as my Orb Raw on its high setting.
HAIII is consistently black over entire light as well.
Noticable (irritating) amount of dust/lint on reflector and lens.

Mine has the plastic sleeve which I am having a hard time removing. I want to run it on my favorite battery the 18650. So far I tried freezing it and using a bottle stopper to no avail. Will try adding a little acetone to loosen the glue but I'm afraid it will damage the sleeve. Stupid plastic sleeve!

I really like this light so far and am very happy to be the proud owner of A10789 in San Antonio, Texas.

Gordy


----------



## JML (Mar 16, 2006)

A00245
Outside Phila., PA
Bright, very white, and only a slight donut hole.


----------



## thk (Mar 17, 2006)

A05003
New York, NY.

Slight greenish tint and visible donut in the lower levels. More than acceptable in the upper levels. I guess I'm not picky enough to send it back to Surefire.


----------



## Destroid Monster (Mar 17, 2006)

Serial No: A09846
Singapore


----------



## rudbwoy69camaro (Mar 21, 2006)

Manzerick said:


> I just got a clicke from them..it took about 5-6 days... Problem fixed



I could've walked from home to Fountain Valley faster than they've sent the tailcap. Geeeez, took long enough. So I put the new one on, and the old one starts working....sorta...


----------



## socom45 (Mar 21, 2006)

A00382 Nice color match, very bright, white, with a very slight blue tint as close to white as you'll get (I've never seen a pure white white led light). Very faint faded spot donut hole in the center of the beam... Barely noticable when shining on a wall or flat object or ground, but certainly nothing to take away your light... On the receiving end of the beam though is like looking at a freight train coming down the track. And that's in the daytime. 

I wouldn't mind a brighter one or one with a solid beam, but my dealer told me it was the best out of 5 he had and he hasn't seen much better. So I've learned to live with it....


----------



## Jaybee64 (Mar 21, 2006)

Can't tell you the serial no. as mine's head is now MIA having been damaged, sent to Edgar Bros in the UK for repair, shown as delivered on Royal Mail's website, not delivered according to Edgar Bros, follow-up with Royal Mail who say they can't provide a copy of signature of person who accepted it   so now all I've got is a very lonely body and tailcap.


----------



## ront (Mar 22, 2006)

# A10267
Spokane, WA
I really do like my light. Good tint, minimal doughnut, very nice!

Ron


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 22, 2006)

Mine is going on duty with the LAPD soon. I’m in Boston and I'm going to Fed-ex it to LA for him to try on duty. We worked together when he was on the Boston PD and he got me started with a Stinger. Ahhh the good ole days.

Anyways, I’ve been putting the Surefire bug in his ear and he say an L2 first hand last week. It was impressive enough for him to ask to try it. I'll let you folks know how my beloved U2 makes it!


----------



## yves09876 (Mar 22, 2006)

#A09322, Location Switzerland. Little donut hole, "had" :devil: a plastic insert, but very white and powerfull throw :naughty:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 22, 2006)

Let's see the running total:


A08350...Manzerick (USA)
A09137...ICUDoc (AUSTRALIA)
A10377...TENMIKE (USA)
A09226...Valhalla (USA)
A01376...Bart (NETHERLANDS)
A07866...dano (USA)
A03037...NoFair (NORWAY)
A00276...Grubbster (USA)
A10040...chamenos (SINGAPORE)
A01673...nexro (MALAYSIA)
A05173...London Lad (UK)
A05367...Somy Nex (MALAYSIA)
A07343...Ty Bower (USA)
A02401...AuroraLite (HK, CHINA)
A02806...SilverFox (USA)
A05510...Flash Gordon (USA)
A09291...WAVE PARTICLE (CANADA)
A04333...elgarak (USA)
A05xxx...jar3ds
A10241...Flakey
A08725...cbxer55 (USA)
A02703...jtice (USA)
A04141...JasonC8301 (USA)
Axxxxx ...greenLED
A02846...christrose (JAPAN)
A07106...fieldops (USA)
A07903...tristis (USA)
A04055...Hoghead (USA)
A06922...iNDiGLo (USA)
A05412...Elakazam (GERMANY)
A07887...revv11 (USA)
A09022...Anders (SWEDEN)
A05761...Pwdrkeg (USA)
A05908...Litbobber (USA)
A00946...luxlunatic (USA)
A07189...Ivanhoe (USA)
A07117...LEDMaster2003 (USA)
A04039...CobraMan (USA)
A08100...SpeedPRO (USA)
A06676...Rob187 (AUSTRALIA)
A07509...goldserve (CANADA)
A05965...IMTRBO (AUSTRALIA)
A08885...ianb (UK)
A10211...lightmeup81 (USA)
A07086...Polar (USA)
A08480...joema (USA)
A02738...KEN TYE (USA)
A05916...nc987 (USA)
A06945...ABCA41p22 (USA)
A04981...Luxman (MOON)
A07420...Tremendo (USA)
A10301...Jakpro (USA)
A03708...waion (HK, CHINA)
A03921...W4DIZ (USA)
Axxxxx....cave dave (USA)
A09817...ulikeme2525 (USA)
A05467...york2 (USA)
A09456...tracker870 (USA)
A08416...rudebwoy69camaro (USA)
A08770...oilp8ntr (USA)
A09411...scaredofthedark (USA)
A05668...seaward (USA)
A05743...a99raptors (MALAYSIA)
A05167...TimeConsumer (GERMANY)
A10213...Keissling (GERMANY)
A00363...KingSmono (USA)
A09871...TENMIKE (USA sold to unknown in KOREA)
A10789...helios (USA)
A00245...JML (USA)
A05003...thk (USA)
A09846...Destroid Monster (SINGAPORE)
A00382...socom45 (UK)
Axxxxx....Jaybee64 (UK)
A10267...ront (USA)
A09322...yves09876 (SWITZERLAND)
A09419...Echo63 (AUSTRALIA)
A09787...gdict (USA)
A10603...Fangtastic (USA)
A00229...bmbhntr (USA)


That's 79 so far.....



*




Honorable mentions go to:



*

*bmbhntr* (A00229) - for the lowest serial number
*helios *(A10789) - for the highest serial number


Let me know if there are any corrections to this. I will keep this list updated as much as possible.




WP


----------



## Echo63 (Mar 22, 2006)

A09419 perth Australia

very bright, very slight greeny yellow tint, no donut hole
i love this light, it is running Pila 168s at the moment


----------



## Erasmus (Mar 22, 2006)

I have just sold my U2. Can you put serial number A10213 on the name of Kiessling? He lives in Germany. Thanks!


----------



## gdict (Mar 23, 2006)

A09787 San Francisco Bay Area

Very noticeable donut. Slight mismatched bezel. Very purple tailcap.:thumbsdow Plastic liner.

I guess I got the reject. I still love it though.:rock: 

Can anyone tell me if it is safe to use the Ultralast 123 rechargeables from Fry's in my U2? They are supposedly safe for all 123 devices. I have been using them in my L4, but I thought i'd ask before putting them in my U2.

Greg


----------



## Fangtastic (Mar 23, 2006)

A10603 from N.Potomac, Maryland

slight green on lower levels, tailcap purpleish, a little bit of dust in the reflector, and a barely noticable doughnut. Not too bad


----------



## bmbhntr (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow- I have a very low serial number: A00229. Resides in Illinois. Barely noticably donut hole on white wall, otherwise perfect. Love this light!


----------



## greenLED (Mar 23, 2006)

greenLED said:


> A-something
> 
> Currently at SF Repair Center, for strobing and piece of lint inside reflector.
> 
> Other than that, very slight donut, white as can be, and *bright*. Oh, yeah, initial switch problems fixed.



Well... I actually got a brand-spanking new replacement in exchange for my strobing U2. Time will tell if this one doesn't strobe.

It's broad daylight as I type so I can't comment yet on tint, brightness and donut hole. My initial impression, though is that the donut hole is more visible than in my old U2 (could be wrong).

Part of the reason I sent my first U2 back was because of lint inside the reflector. This new U2 doesn't have lint  BUT it's full of farkle and the Lux's dome has small black dots on it :thumbsdow

I'm not sure if I should be  or :mecry: I know not to expect perfection from SF (or any other maker), but this is starting to get silly. I'll go sit in my corner now.


----------



## stv1 (Mar 24, 2006)

#A07380 bezel ring and tailcap very slight, barely noticable purple
colour, very white compared to hds basic 42gt which looks pink,finish 
immaculate has noticable doughnut but i am very happy with it.
My favourite light so far.


----------



## pelks (Mar 24, 2006)

A03011 Adelaide, Australia.

and Loving it :naughty:


----------



## Ice (Mar 24, 2006)

A03193 
Heidelberg, Germany

Mine has a visible doughnut hole, but I like it anyway...


----------



## cm048 (Mar 25, 2006)

# A06698 Thailand (got it from USA)

X0 tint, very bright with very minimum dounut. Problem with jam tailcap.


----------



## UKSFighter (Mar 26, 2006)

A00938... very slight donut. Some purplish tint to tailcap and bezel, but it has a super white beam

Steven


----------



## Prototype3a (Mar 26, 2006)

Well I just ordered a U2 and 3x 18650's and a DSD charger so I'll let you guys know when it shows up... I can't wait!


----------



## Upior (Mar 27, 2006)

Serial: A 07966
Poland


----------



## Prototype3a (Apr 2, 2006)

Got my U2 the other day and after severl fits of rage I got that liner out. Mine is A10052. Seems pretty bright with a tint I'm happy with. No problems with the light. I think It may have a little "donut" but I only just noticed it now shining it at a white wall. I *REALLY* like this light. It's a lot smaller than I expected and I love the rough knurling. In most pictures of the U2 it looks like the bezel ring is purple, mine is black :-D


----------



## iidavidii (Apr 4, 2006)

I guess I am part of the U2 clan, err,, umm I mean lighter pocket book club. I just could not resist after wanting this light for almost a year, I decided to take the plunge. Matching is darn good on mine and it seems to work fine, no clickey or strobing problems. 

I do believe that mine has a yellow/green tint. I don't know how all you folks compare, but when I look at my L1P's color it's seems much more white, almost with a bit of blue compared to my U2. Doughnut is present (mmmm doughnuts!) 

Up close I can see (shining 2-3" from the wall) the there is a dark plus sign in the middle of the light, which I assume creates this doughnut, does not bother me, seems like it's standard for this type of led. 
sn:A07659 pittsburgh, Pennsylvania


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 5, 2006)

A03407, Seattle WA. USA.


----------



## UncleFlash (Apr 5, 2006)

A00073, Illinois, USA


----------



## ICUDoc (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey!!! 
UncleFlash sub-100!!!!

When did you take delivery of that little number (as it were)???


----------



## Pleconin (Apr 5, 2006)

A10219 - Sal, Cape Verde, West Africa


----------



## UncleFlash (Apr 5, 2006)

David...I bought the light in 2005 on ebay. The gentleman that sold it to me received it as a gift for being in a wedding (He didn't say when the wedding was nor did I ask). He was just glad to get rid of it.


----------



## TENMMIKE (Apr 5, 2006)

why was that? i mean why would the guy want it gone?


UncleFlash said:


> David...I bought the light in 2005 on ebay. The gentleman that sold it to me received it as a gift for being in a wedding (He didn't say when the wedding was nor did I ask). He was just glad to get rid of it.


----------



## UncleFlash (Apr 6, 2006)

TENMMIKE said:


> why was that? i mean why would the guy want it gone?


Not everyone gets as excited as we do about things that light up the dark. He found it hard to believe that someone would pay that kind of money for a "flashlight". I found it harder to believe that he sold what was given to him as a gift...that's a no-no in my book.


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm still in shock with all the U2's out there

Does anyone know the production run numbers?


----------



## faco (Apr 27, 2006)

Got my U2 yesterday - A10708 now lives in Australia. I won the lottery with this one






No mismatch bezel color

No dust under lens

Switch that works (for now)

Pure white beam on all levels

Donut barely noticeable & only on white walls

I always wanted to buy the U2 but couldn't imagine spending so much and getting a dud. I started SUREFIRE with the L1, L2, Yesterday I got the E1L and this beast. I took the chance to see what it's all about and absolutely Love the U2 in every way.


faco


----------



## Miciobigio (Apr 27, 2006)

A02269 ---> ITALY

First tipe, no plastic and flat battery tube.

No donut ?!? Very bright ..... i love it :rock: 

IMHO is the Best of Surefire's torches :goodjob:


----------



## gdict (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, it's been over two months and I just got my U2 back from SF repair today..... Except that they sent me a new one. S/N A11573

This appears to be the highest number recorded as yet. When I bugged them a few weeks ago they said they were, "waiting for parts from the manufacturing division." This one has some slight annodizing mismatch, but better than the last. Much whiter light than before, but it still has a slight donut. It remains to be seen if the switch flakes or it goes strobscopic on me.

I'm optimistic though. I love my SureFires.

Cheers!

Greg




gdict said:


> A09787 San Francisco Bay Area
> 
> Very noticeable donut. Slight mismatched bezel. Very purple tailcap.:thumbsdow Plastic liner.
> 
> ...


----------



## gdict (Jun 15, 2006)

Almost forgot.... No more plastic liner either....


----------



## frankbyerswat (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Guys
Mine is A05282
Now I'm live in BeiJing.China mainland


----------



## powernoodle (Jun 16, 2006)

AO8047 >>>> Secret Underground Bunker.

White, no donut, eats a Pila 168S. Had tailcap problem, which was resolved by bending the tabs to make good contact with the body. SF sent me a new tailcap too.

cheers


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 16, 2006)

A06865- France


----------



## Spydie (Jun 16, 2006)

A05537: Calgary, Canada. Slight donought hole but no tailcap or tint issues.


----------



## Ronin44X (Jun 16, 2006)

A07428 - Currently Deployed to Bagram AB, Afghanistan

Tail cap issue has been my only problem and this thing has gone through some tough situations. Hasnt failed me yet. :rock:


----------



## Spydie (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome to CPF, and all the best while you're overseas :thumbsup:


----------



## MicroE (Jun 16, 2006)

A05845, New Jersey, USA.
Looks Great. Works Great.


----------



## CNTSTPDRMN (Jun 16, 2006)

A01067 , I bought it when they came out. I'm located in Beaumont Calif. Love the light, I have the 2nd gen tail cap w/ 3 tabs... works great


----------



## turbodog (Jun 16, 2006)

.


----------



## FlashKat (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi There,

A10880...California, U.S.A 10 miles away from Surefire Factory!!!!!  
Excellent working U2!!!!!!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 16, 2006)

KingSmono said:


> A00363 - Orlando, FL
> 
> Warm, white tint, I'm guessing of the W0 flavor. Very bright! Slightest donut, but it's not visible in normal usage. No green/purple/blue at any level.



Formerly of Orlando, FL, but U2 serial no. A00363 now resides in Kutztown, PA. nah vunst. Thanks James! I love this light!!!!


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 20, 2006)

iNDiGLo said:


> A06922 Lottery Winner! DFW,TX :rock:



MINE now!! This thing is quite a gem! Pure white and zero donut hole!

has anyone done runtime graphs for the u2?


----------



## SteveBB (Jun 20, 2006)

A09589 Pacifica, CA


Very slight donut
Very slight blue tint at low power
No switch problems


----------



## skalomax (Jun 20, 2006)

Great Light. Nice Tint No Cheerio*

A01566
So. California


----------



## dizzy (Jun 20, 2006)

4sevens said:


> MINE now!! This thing is quite a gem! Pure white and zero donut hole!
> 
> has anyone done runtime graphs for the u2?



cheapo found a great runtime graph here http://www.obaq.tv/cpf/?page=SureFire_U2

There are some others in progress in another thread in LED here http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=120049


----------



## NoFair (Jun 21, 2006)

4sevens said:


> MINE now!! This thing is quite a gem! Pure white and zero donut hole!
> 
> has anyone done runtime graphs for the u2?



Check out cones review site (cones-stuff.co.uk) I think he has runtimes for most power levels using a 2200mAh 18650. Great reviews of other lights as well..


----------



## turbodog (Jun 25, 2006)

.
manzerick....................a08350
icudoc........................a09137
tenmike......................a10377
valhalla......................a09226
[email protected]
dano..........................a07866
nofair.........................a03037
grubbster....................a00276
chamenos...................a10040
nexro.........................a01673
london lad...................a05173
somy nex....................a05367
ty bower....................a07343
auroralite....................a02401
silverfox......................a02806
flash gordon................a05510
wave particle..............a09291
elgarak.......................a04333
jar3ds.........................a05???
flakey........................a10241
cbxer55......................a08725
jtice..........................a02703
jasonc8301.................a04141
greenled.....................?
christrose...................a02846
fieldops......................a07106
tristis.........................a07903
hoghead.....................a04055
4sevens.....................a06922
elakazam....................a05412
revv11.......................a07887
anders.......................a09022
pwdrkeg.....................a05761
litbobber.....................a05908
luxlunatic....................a00946
ivanhoe......................a07189
ledmaster2003.............a70117
cobraman...................a04039
speedpro....................a08100
rob187.......................a06676
goldserve...................a07509
imtrbo........................a05965
ianb...........................a08885
lightmeup...................a10211
polar..........................a07086
joema........................a08480
ken tye......................a02738
nc987........................a05916
abca41p22.................a06945
luxman.......................a04981
tremendo...................a07420
jakpro........................a10301
waion........................a03708
w4diz........................a03921
cave dave..................a?????
ulikeme2525...............a09817
york2........................a05467
tracker870.................a09456
rudbwoy69camaro.......a08416
oilp8ntr.....................a08770
scaredofthedark..........a09411
seaward....................a05668
a99raptors.................a05743
timeconsumer.............a05167
kiessling....................a10213
dizzy........................a00363
tenmike.....................a09871 (sold)
helios........................a10789
jml............................a00245
thk...........................a05003
destroid monster.........a09846
socom45...................a00382
jaybee64....................a???
ront.........................a10267
yves09876................a09322
echo63.....................a09419
gdict........................a11573
fangtastic.................a10603
bmbhntr...................a00229
stv1.........................a07380
pelks.......................a03011
ice...........................a03193
cm048......................a06698
tacticalsupply.com......a00938
prototype3a..............a10052
upior........................a07966
iidavidii.....................a07659
the_led_museum.........a03407
uncleflash.................a00073
pleconin....................a10219
faco.........................a10708
miciobigio..................a02269
frankbyerswat............a05282
powernoodle..............a08047
frenchyled.................a06865
spydie......................a05537
ronin44x....................a07428
microe......................a05845
cntstpdrmn................a01067
flashkat....................a10880
stevebb....................a09589
skalomax...................a01566
turbodog...................a08081
maxlight....................a05672
zhuntai.....................a08675
vt-metal-vt...............a08782
radio........................a10187
bradlee....................a01352

109 lights
.


----------



## cave dave (Jun 25, 2006)

I got it back from SF a while ago (after 12 week wait) 
My serial number is A08958, so the table can be updated. 
I think they just replaced the head.
-Plastic Insert that comes out easily if put in the freezer.
-Slightly green, 
-Slight donut noticable on walls, not a problem in real life.
-Very tight central spot.
-Very, very bright. The 2nd highest level (level5?) is noticeable brighter on a ceiling bounce than FF3 (~70 Lumens) and Spy on max, and level 6 just blows everything out of the water.

Its hard to remember the first one I sent back but the replacemant is more green and a bit more donut, but I think its brighter and the beam is definately tighter.


----------



## cave dave (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm too lazy to count. I just cut an paste into spreadsheet.

I got 103 U2 owners registerd on CPF.


----------



## MaxLight (Jun 27, 2006)

A05672 Lincoln, NE

Absolutely beautiful Illumination Tool


----------



## zhuntai (Jun 30, 2006)

A08675 travels between Melbourne and Brisbane Australia.

Beautiful beam with no donut or off-colouring. Has a black plastic liner.
Slight bit of dust behind the glass and half a fingerprint. :s

Clicky is playing up at the moment. Does not stay on when clicked. I know this is slightly off topic but it would be great if someone could tell me how to fix this. I've heard of people stretching springs and such but I just want to be sure which one.

_EDIT: Fixed now  Turns out I was treating my tailcap a little too delicately and hadn't screwed it in fully so the LOTC was still slightly activated._


----------



## VT-Metal-VT (Jun 30, 2006)

A 08782 Macerata-Italy

GReat flashlight!! :rock:


----------



## Radio (Jun 30, 2006)

A10187


----------



## Bradlee (Jun 30, 2006)

A01352 -->Toronto, Ontario

I would say it has a significant donut hole and it did have a bit of a tailcap issue.


----------



## DownUnderLite (Jul 11, 2006)

A10930- Melbourne, Australia

Perfect except narrow Batt. Tube


----------



## frank828 (Jul 13, 2006)

A11294


----------



## cheapo (Jul 13, 2006)

A08703.

nice white tint, everything works, but a big donut.

-David


----------



## frank828 (Jul 13, 2006)

frank828 said:


> A11294


 
also unfortunately for me, it looks like i got one of the new ones that have a smaller tube diameter and thus will not allow me to use a 18650


----------



## turbodog (Jul 17, 2006)

Someone should take my list and continue it.

I do not want to maintain this AND the hds list as well.


----------



## mbirds (Jul 19, 2006)

A11323, Guam. Good tint, small donut on low levels mostly. Returned one with greenish tint and a large donut, I like this one. New body cannot accept 18650, but I am happy running 17670's, working great.


----------



## Lips (Jul 26, 2006)

Replace

jar3ds.........................a05???

with 

LIPS A05531


Thanks


----------



## checksix (Aug 10, 2006)

A08508 - Southern California

Tail cap failed the day I got it, stuck in the "on" position. Took about 10 days to receive a replacement. The old tail cap is now on my M2, works perfectly (huh).

Doughnut was pretty bad, returned it to SF for repair. Got it back in about 100 days. Very slight doughnut, but I am satisfied.


----------



## Bonez (Aug 10, 2006)

a09899


second u2 
firtst one came with a led that lasted 5 minutes but was brighter than s#$^& and then burned halfway out....... probably a driver problem
new one is quite white with slight donut
dont know about lottery b/c dont own any more around 100 lumen lights...... YET


----------



## maverick (Aug 10, 2006)

A09754 in The Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, People's Republic of China.


----------



## cd-card-biz (Aug 10, 2006)

A09667 lives in sunny Southern California. With liposuction to remove her plastic sleeve, she's happily powered by a LG 18650. Very little donut. Tailcap was binding initially, but with a little lube it's now perfect.

As bright as any Hollywood star!


----------



## Manzerick (Aug 10, 2006)

Such a diva!!! :lolsign:




cd-card-biz said:


> A09667 lives in sunny Southern California. With liposuction to remove her plastic sleeve, she's happily powered by a LG 18650. Very little donut. Tailcap was binding initially, but with a little lube it's now perfect.
> 
> As bright as any Hollywood star!


----------



## Manzerick (Aug 10, 2006)

Updated List:


manzerick....................a08350
icudoc........................a09137
tenmike......................a10377
valhalla......................a09226
[email protected]
dano..........................a07866
nofair.........................a03037
grubbster....................a00276
chamenos...................a10040
nexro.........................a01673
london lad...................a05173
somy nex....................a05367
ty bower....................a07343
auroralite....................a02401
silverfox......................a02806
flash gordon................a05510
wave particle..............a09291
elgarak.......................a04333
LIPS.........................a05531
flakey........................a10241
cbxer55......................a08725
jtice..........................a02703
jasonc8301.................a04141
greenled.....................?
christrose...................a02846
fieldops......................a07106
tristis.........................a07903
hoghead.....................a04055
4sevens.....................a06922
elakazam....................a05412
revv11.......................a07887
anders.......................a09022
pwdrkeg.....................a05761
litbobber.....................a05908
luxlunatic....................a00946
ivanhoe......................a07189
ledmaster2003.............a70117
cobraman...................a04039
speedpro....................a08100
rob187.......................a06676
goldserve...................a07509
imtrbo........................a05965
ianb...........................a08885
lightmeup...................a10211
polar..........................a07086
joema........................a08480
ken tye......................a02738
nc987........................a05916
abca41p22.................a06945
luxman.......................a04981
tremendo...................a07420
jakpro........................a10301
waion........................a03708
w4diz........................a03921
cave dave..................a?????
ulikeme2525...............a09817
york2........................a05467
tracker870.................a09456
rudbwoy69camaro.......a08416
oilp8ntr.....................a08770
scaredofthedark..........a09411
seaward....................a05668
a99raptors.................a05743
timeconsumer.............a05167
kiessling....................a10213
dizzy........................a00363
tenmike.....................a09871 (sold)
helios........................a10789
jml............................a00245
thk...........................a05003
destroid monster.........a09846
socom45...................a00382
jaybee64....................a???
ront.........................a10267
yves09876................a09322
echo63.....................a09419
gdict........................a11573
fangtastic.................a10603
bmbhntr...................a00229
stv1.........................a07380
pelks.......................a03011
ice...........................a03193
cm048......................a06698
tacticalsupply.com......a00938
prototype3a..............a10052
upior........................a07966
iidavidii.....................a07659
the_led_museum.........a03407
uncleflash.................a00073
pleconin....................a10219
faco.........................a10708
miciobigio..................a02269
frankbyerswat............a05282
powernoodle..............a08047
frenchyled.................a06865
spydie......................a05537
ronin44x....................a07428
microe......................a05845
cntstpdrmn................a01067
flashkat....................a10880
stevebb....................a09589
skalomax...................a01566
turbodog...................a08081
maxlight....................a05672
zhuntai.....................a08675
vt-metal-vt...............a08782
radio........................a10187
bradlee....................a01352
Cave Dave…………a08958
MaxLight………….a05672
Zhuntai…………….a08675
VT-Metal-VT……..a08782
Radio……………….a10187
Bradlee…………….a01352
DownUnderLite…..a10930
Frank828………….a11294
Cheapo……………a08703
Mbirds……………a11323
Checksix…………..a08508
Bonez……………..a09899
Maverick…………..a09754
Cd-card-biz……….a09667


----------



## BayMoe (Aug 11, 2006)

A07836 (sleeveless)
Very slight donut with XO tint.
3-prong tailcap working perfectly
Perfect black anodizing.


----------



## Kevin Tan (Aug 15, 2006)

A09824
Very slight donut, greenish output when low
freezed out the black sleeve and is now running DLG2Ah 18650 unprot.


----------



## Mark2 (Aug 15, 2006)

A01538, very nice tint and no donut at all, came with a bad switch, which was replaced by SF.


----------



## Loomy (Aug 15, 2006)

I have an A10723, body with plastic tube insert. Tail cap broke in a couple days after <100 clicks. I tore it apart (in the bad, damaging, probably-not-waterproof-anymore sort of way) and reassembled and it works again for the moment, but have another new one on the way.

Dust under the glass, brightness dial works fine if a bit stiff before getting warmed up, and the doughnut is there at almost every distance. White bright beam, greenish dark beam.

I'm happy to hear some have RMAd the head but kept or were returned their body. I'd like to retain the ability to go 18650. The switch from plastic insert to thicker aluminum body appears to have happened right around A11000, so I got lucky with my older body.


----------



## Manzerick (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll never understand the clickie issue. NONE of my mags have failed yet i'm on my 4th or 5th tail cap and still having issues (rechargables aside)


THe list is getting long!!! I need to put it in excel and sort by number. I'll try to work on it the next few days!

 still my favorite torch!






Loomy said:


> I have an A10723, body with plastic tube insert. Tail cap broke in a couple days after <100 clicks. I tore it apart (in the bad, damaging, probably-not-waterproof-anymore sort of way) and reassembled and it works again for the moment, but have another new one on the way.
> 
> Dust under the glass, brightness dial works fine if a bit stiff before getting warmed up, and the doughnut is there at almost every distance. White bright beam, greenish dark beam.
> 
> I'm happy to hear some have RMAd the head but kept or were returned their body. I'd like to retain the ability to go 18650. The switch from plastic insert to thicker aluminum body appears to have happened right around A11000, so I got lucky with my older body.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 15, 2006)

In the SF clickie the button rotates. There should be some lube between the button head and the rubber cover. If there is not (or not enough) the friction between the two will prevent the button from turning. This will prevent the light from turning off/on.

The mag switch is not like this.

Also, the U2's switch is a larger diameter than the L4/e2e/etc. This just makes the problem worse.





Manzerick said:


> I'll never understand the clickie issue. NONE of my mags have failed yet i'm on my 4th or 5th tail cap and still having issues (rechargables aside)
> 
> 
> THe list is getting long!!! I need to put it in excel and sort by number. I'll try to work on it the next few days!
> ...


----------



## LSlugger (Aug 15, 2006)

A09655 in MA, USA: new-style with three sides; distinct donut; good tint (better than P1, but not quite as white as B42XRGT).


----------



## faucon (Aug 16, 2006)

A06053 in Missouri. Nice white tint, minimal donut hole that's not a problem in use. No plastic insert---older version I think.


----------



## Porter (Aug 16, 2006)

A02837 in No. Virginia. Plastic pocket clip retaining ring cracked. Do you think I should return the entire light to SF or just ask them to send a new one?


----------



## albino (Aug 17, 2006)

A08772 

Switzerland


i got it 10minutes bevor we left home for holliday :huh2:  



i used it all 3 weeks long on campground, for fun :rock: , and as a reading-playing-light inside the tent.

since i could dimm down to fit purposes, the batteries last extremly long, the second set of batteries ist still delivering all 6 stages of light.


the beam is even, clean, and has no (or almost no) dognut-hole (my L4 has one that is huge against these U2! the beam has a tight strong center-beam.

it is at least at the same brightness as the L4 (did not messure - but seems to be brighter than the L4).

all in all, the best lamp i have ever got in my hands :rock: 


i'm not sure if i have a plastic sleve inside, from the backside, it's evenly showing 3mm of blanc metal and than black. from the front, it really looks like a carbon-sleve. the batteries CR123A fits perfectly.

i also got the beam-shaper:
it's huge, it dos a good job, but also "steals" light, even when it is open, it thightens the beam. it also makes the only point i do not like top, the havy head (slightly unbalanced front-right). maybe because of the convex glass!
for my person: it is usless, since with the dimming function i can fit all my needs, and it is to big to leave it on the lamp.


i also got the traffic-wand:
a great accessiore, i will leve the lamp in the car for emergency-needs.
it is bright, and on level 3 bright enough for night-traffic (so the batteries can last for verry long time.



btw.
i also got a M6  
incredible light!
can i say that  , to bright for my normal needs :lolsign:


----------



## :)> (Aug 17, 2006)

A09906.

Runs cool, perfect tint, brighter than my L5. I love this light! This is the second one that I owned. The first went back to Surefire and the replacement was out of this world. 

-Goatee


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2006)

A08724

Slight donut, only noticeable on white walls, warm white. Sleeve removed, running on 18650.


----------



## grnamin (Aug 18, 2006)

o A08741
o Home of the Headless Horseman
o 3-sided body, sleeved.
o Donut? Shimmed reflector, donut gone!
o Clickie wasn't performing optimally. Opened and tuned. Good to go.
o Drops to lowest level between 1 to 4
o Just when I perceived a Lux III UX0K to be the whitest tint ever, I get this U2 and it appears even whiter. :thumbsup:
o added a thick, stripped copper wire on top of the negative contact ring of the clickie in order to increase the gap between clickie and battery tube. The gap accomodates a Z34 lanyard ring.


----------



## Mike Rivera (Aug 18, 2006)

A06105

Just arrived today in Sacramento! When's it getting dark?

- Mike


----------



## WDR65 (Aug 18, 2006)

A10261

-Southeastern, NC
-3 sided body, plastic insert
-slight donut, don't care, works just fine outside
-clickie is a-ok so far
-slight purple tint, but again, no problem outside

I use it all the time now, didn't think I ever needed one and now I grab it and go, don't normally worry about another full size light most of the time.


----------



## stevesurf (Aug 18, 2006)

A10083

The whitest, most uniform light I have ever used! No "doughnut;" very very slightly lower intensity at center at 10' and under. No clickie problems. 1st use: CCTV Lighting Demo. Recent use: In Japanese Hotel Room, finding the bathroom. Last use: GF's cat found in yard, hiding. There is no hiding from U2!


----------



## go_to_the_light (Aug 19, 2006)

A05290 - Phoenix, AZ


----------



## TheSteve (Aug 19, 2006)

A00693
A08140

A00693 body sent back to Surefire with the A08140 head - was an awesome U2 until the LED burnt out, 1 segment at a time. 

A00693 great tint on high, slight green on lower settings, delayed power on. Clickie replaced once - now using the A08140 body as I liked the newer style better(matches my black TW4) - vf of 6.14 volts.

I've sent a few back to Surefire for various reasons and sold three others.


----------



## SCblur (Aug 19, 2006)

A10218, SoCal

Mine's a frankenstein light. I bought one from Lighthound, it was the new smaller ID version, but I liked the tint, brightness, very minimal donut and pure black HAIII, so I went to the sporting goods store, bought a sleeved U2, and swapped the bodies out, combining all the best parts for a sleevless U2 that I power with an LG18650. I love it, it's my favorite light.


----------



## PacketStorm (Aug 23, 2006)

U2 S/N: *A10248* - Atlanta, GA (From OpticsHQ)


Broken 4-tab contact clicky (Dead after two clicks out of the box! - New one on the way)
Mild donut - Mostly visible at close range & lower levels
Good Tint - A bit on the bluish side
Perfect match on HA-III parts
A few unobtrusive flecks of lint on reflector
Luxeon dome has a glob of glue on it (Not farkle)
No sleeve - However ID of battery tube will NOT accept an 18650 battery (Only the the 17670 (1500 mAh) will fit the 17mm tube) 

Overall I'm reasonably happy with it. I nearly lost my temper when the clicky failed two minutes out of the box.  I now see *exactly* why some of you guys are very untrusting of clicky's. Of the many, MANY flaslights I've used over my entire life, I've never had a switch fail - *EVER*. That includes all the cheesy, crap lights I used as a kid all the way up to and including when I became a flashaholic. Now, my brand new, $270 light has it's switch fail right out of the box within two clicks. It definitely scares me to the point that I will have a hard time trusting this light's switch, fixed or not, EVER.

To all of those who swear by clicky's and don't understand the lack of trust the rest of us have, you will *not * understand  until you are holding a brand-new, high dollar, flagship of the brand, but dead and dark flashlight in your hands. I get it now - I really do! :huh: 

I did try bending the switch conductive prongs in, but it didn't matter. It would work for a few clicks then go back to the way it was (not working - well, it did make electrical contact, but only as a momentary switch).

Does SF test these lights before shipping?? Not only that, but if the serial numbers are sequential, this problem has been ocurring for quite some time according to the other reports regarding this issue, they've shipped _thousands_ of units - all since knowing there is a problem. SureFire doesn't seem too concerned with beefing up their craptacular switch design.  Are they just ignoring all the warranty claims on this model? There must be hundreds of calls a month requesting replacement tailcaps.

I must confess, this will probably the last SureFire light I will ever buy (not that I need any more of this type in the first place). 

*Henry, where's that EDC 85?*  

EDIT: Correction, mine _does _ have the plastic insert. I didn't realize you could only see it from the head end of the battery tube. From the tailcap end you can't even see it. Hmmmmm...maybe it is time to upgrade my 17670 1500 mAh cells to 18's!!


----------



## albino (Sep 20, 2006)

@ manzerick,

my u2 ( A08772 ) stoped working last night, so it will be sent back to surefire.


btw,
it was never treaded bad, and did never got anything els to eat than good, fine CR123, and was never droped ore hit.

it just turned the light off, i don't know what reason ( certainly i checked batteries and tryed a new "checked" set. - no light!)


----------



## tenfour (Oct 27, 2006)

Serial #A05453
I bought this about 1 year ago.
I don't have a huge amount of LED experience to compare it to, but I think it's a very white beam

another thing that would be interesting to figure out is...
I hear that different U2s have different tube sizes. Maybe we can narrow down where the cutoff is in the serial numbers.

Here are pics of my u2:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ad.php?t=138715


----------



## looman (Oct 27, 2006)

A07676

United Kingdom - England

Shining a light on Queen Elizabeth when she is at home in Windsor Castle !!

Like it. 1st light (tend to go in at the deep end). Seems to be a good white light all running right and a slight doughnut but I wont be loosing sleep over it.

Plastic insert version and no dust in head or probs with tail cap as yet !!!

Love the variable settings and fitted weaver Polar Caps with coloured lens filters for hunting and low level disturbance. Caps flip open for the white stuff if needed.

Really quite impressed and a good wide area of illumination for sweeping and a good central zone for locking on to target.

Be spending some money with John Willis soon I think.


----------



## trailblazer (Oct 27, 2006)

A12912


----------



## Duc Nguyen (Oct 28, 2006)

Here are my U2s
A08456
A05790
A03178
A08062
OR/USA


----------



## billybright (Oct 30, 2006)

serial no. A12859


Luxeon lottery winner & 100% flawless! 
 

*Edit:* I'm in England (UK)


----------



## joema (Oct 30, 2006)

Duc Nguyen said:


> Here are my U2s
> A08456
> A05790
> A03178
> A08062


Wow, not many people have four U2s. Could you please summarize the side-by-side differences in brightness, beam pattern and tint?


----------



## tjm (Oct 30, 2006)

A05245 - Clare, Ireland.

Looks like I've got only one in the Emerald Isle! Any other Irish owners out there?


----------



## LED61 (Oct 30, 2006)

A12874 in Florida bought from Steven at tacticalsupply.com

Slight doughnut
Beautiful white beam
Brightness?? not as bright as my U60 in fifth level and certainly not even 30% at full in hotspot, extra lumens appear to be in the form of more spill though
Beautiful matching black HA III in tailcap, and bezel/head
No switch clickie problems (thus far)
And, no lint or smears on lens or reflector
Just received...today


----------



## twentysixtwo (Oct 30, 2006)

A10503
Shimmed bezel so perfect beam, WWOS swapped in, can't complain. Plastic insert removed, this baby runs exclusively on Lions


----------



## MrThompson (Oct 30, 2006)

A12629

Exeter, CA

Slight green tint, miniscule donut and a little dust between the lens and reflector. Fabulous light!


----------



## iced_theater (Nov 3, 2006)

Well here are two of them. I'll be receiving the third hopefully by Saturday.

A11275
A09781

The one has a green tint to it, smaller donut hole, brighter. The other is pure white, fairly big donut hole, slightly dimmer.


----------



## dchao (Nov 3, 2006)

A12821, San Francisco (either X0 or Y0, minor donut, 3rd gen 3-side body :thumbsdow )


----------



## iced_theater (Nov 4, 2006)

Got my last one.

A08614

They are all very different from each other.

A11275 - pure white on all levels; warmer on low cooler on high, larger donut hole, smooth click tailcap, harder to turn selector ring, no sleeve at all; large internal diameter. Overall dimmest but still very bright.

A09781 - green tint on low, warm tint on high, smaller donut hole, harder to click tailcap, easier to turn selector ring, black removable sleeve. Second dimmest on high, brightest on low.

A08614 - purple tint on all levels, smaller donut hole, smooth click tailcap, butter smooth selector ring, black removable sleeve. Brightest on high, second brightest on low.


----------



## Grox (Nov 13, 2006)

Reporting in... A09835 here in Australia.

Came to me with stiff and intermittent tailcap, sort of stiff selector ring, fairly significant signs of wear and donut hole. I have managed to fix the intermittent tailcap problem so far!

Coming from the e series and the a2, the U2 has a larger physical presence and is heavier.


----------



## T4R06 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm proud to be part on this thread 

Got mine today

A10372 - beautiful pure white on high, greenish tint on 1st level, noticeable donut. cool nice tailcap, selector ring is hard to rotate - but it can rotate by one hand. it has plastic tube - i remove it less than an hour after arriving U2 - trick is by using cork.

much much brighter than L5 and L6!!!

im happy now :rock:


----------



## Grox (Nov 13, 2006)

T4R06 said:


> I'm proud to be part on this thread
> 
> Got mine today
> 
> ...



The greenish tint shift is normal with these LEDs. If I remember correctly, as power to the LED decreases there is a tendency for tint to change. Congratulations on your U2! Now if only I could get my plastic tube out.


----------



## Duff72 (Nov 13, 2006)

A01612 in Indiana -one of my favorites


----------



## T4R06 (Nov 13, 2006)

hi grox - it was so easy, before i did the job. i just search about removing plastic tube. mine is a little bit diff. 

1) i stole the cork of my wine, slice a little on cork all around using knife
2) put on U2 bezel part of body, twist as you can
4) put the opener on cork, twist as you can
5) put in the freezer for 10mins
5) get the body from freezer and quickly pull it off

voila! 18650 here i come!!!

p.s 
here is the wine, i have to drink all because i dont have cork to put in






cheers!


----------



## davesa (Nov 13, 2006)

A01607 lives in Farmington Hills, MI

Very slight doughnut on lowest setting, very white and I do have the purple and black look. Looks cool though, as the very end of the clicky tail cap is also purple like bezel.


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Nov 13, 2006)

A12899 - Pennsylvania...one of the older models with no tube inisde...


----------



## Manzerick (Nov 13, 2006)

The few the proud 



AnimalHousePA said:


> A12899 - Pennsylvania...one of the older models with no tube inisde...


----------



## ultimase (Dec 1, 2006)

A01569 came from a seller online on another board, supposed to have the plastic insert.

When it came in I was surprised that the number was so low, and no insert present. Has the dual color scheme on the tailcap and the part of the head. To my largely uneducated eye I don't see a donut unless it's within a few inches of the wall, and the tint is whiter than the L4 I have. I'll probably be ordering the 18650 today.

I wonder if there's a way to narrow down the serial numbers to where surefire switched over to the plastic insert and then the smaller tube. It would be helpful to those buying used or sight unseen to disern what capabilities their u2's will have when they recieve them.

UltimaSE


----------



## Andrew77 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi All!


Sorry to interupt the thread. I'd realllllly like to be a U2 owner too! I have been looking with no luck for a U2 that can fit a rechargable battery. Does anybody know where I can find one.

Your help would be very appreciated.

Please PM me.

Thank you!


----------



## Andrew Nik (Dec 2, 2006)

A10707 - Moscow, Russia
Now works on Baikonur Cosmodrome, Kazakhstan
-21 Celsius outside air temperature - flight OK


----------



## LED61 (Dec 2, 2006)

Andrew77 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> 
> Sorry to interupt the thread. I'd realllllly like to be a U2 owner too! I have been looking with no luck for a U2 that can fit a rechargable battery. Does anybody know where I can find one.
> ...


 
You can fit a protected rechargeable 17670 into any brand new U2 and it'll run almost as much as an 18650. You can find these at excellent prices at opticshq.com, they are great folks.

Good luck!!


----------



## dchao (Dec 2, 2006)

You can even use "unprotected" 17670 if the protected version is a little bit tight. Unprotected is a little bit thinner, and the U2's regulation will cut in before the 17670 is completely depleted (safe).


----------



## dchao (Dec 2, 2006)

Lens gasket came off mine, sent back to SF for warranty repair!


----------



## Manzerick (Dec 2, 2006)

That's a lot of U2's!!!

Any pic's of the boys? 



Duc Nguyen said:


> Here are my U2s
> A08456
> A05790
> A03178
> ...


----------



## sp5it (Dec 14, 2006)

A11275 Poland.
Greenish a little, I will replace emitter anyway, had donut, but I simply turn back and middle part of the head with bare hands and voila - no donut 
Bingo, no freezing, heating, head open. Tube 1 generation, soft click, not to loose selector ring. 
I really enjoy that light. My first SF.
Mike


----------



## TorchMan (Dec 14, 2006)

I've had one for a bit over a year now. Nice, white tint, very bright, slightest trace of yellow tint when compared to other LEDS on a white wall (and every LED shows some tint to my eyes, no matter how slight). No mechanical problems. It does have a donut hole, but I can live with it.


----------



## SwissT (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi there

A10499 Bristol England
Slight donut, no other problems

Regards

Tony


----------



## Duc Nguyen (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy new year to all.

Manzerick,

I have pictures of all Surefires , I am trying to post for first time, the # A03178
had bad tail cap switch within a week , it was also replaced within a week after that from Doug from Surefire .


----------



## Deepdog (Jan 13, 2007)

A13212 in Oslo, Norway


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Jan 13, 2007)

# A00656 , Dubai, UAE
Very bright, nice white tint, minimal donut.

Jan


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Duc,

The service level will keep me coming back for more!

Glad it worked out for ya!!


I may have to start a new thread if SF comes out with a U2 Cree at the SS 2007!!!



Duc Nguyen said:


> Happy new year to all.
> 
> Manzerick,
> 
> ...


----------



## MMFEDGAR (Jan 14, 2007)

A03520, using 18650 Li-Ion 1800ma / Edgar Ma / Hong Kong


----------



## Talas (Jan 14, 2007)

A13833 in Honolulu, Hawaii. Got it two weeks ago and happy to find that there's no plastic sleeve in the battery tube... lots of room for rechargeables, and it's a lottery winner too!


----------



## 65535 (Jan 14, 2007)

Had a really nice one don't remember the Serial will edit when I get it back. SF has it for a bad selector ring almost impossible to move it would unscrew the body tube changing levels. And the tailcap was bad after about 5 hours so I fixed that and requested a new one. I hope I get mine back soon it was nice no donut and a lottery winner. I hadn't gotten a chance to test current but I think that it was a very very good bin.


----------



## Max Brightness (Jan 17, 2007)

A13340 Here in Toronto.


----------



## cbxer55 (Jan 17, 2007)

I have had mine for just over a year now.
Still no problems to report. The clickie has gotten stuck twice,
but a drop of oil cured it both times.
I use the light every day and it works great.


----------



## champdoc (Feb 25, 2007)

A15439 in Vancouver, Canada


----------



## waspish (Feb 25, 2007)

Jersey Channel Island
U2 A00411

I have a second U2 on its way. I also have a Gladius Opps and must say the U2 has more flood And the throw as far as I can tell are the same.
I also find the U2 gives a whiter throw
I know all that I have read says the Gladius Opps is better
Longer throw brighter etc. 
but give me a U2 anytime. The only thing that I think would be better is a U2 with a Cree Chip it would be the only flash light that you would need to carry in my opinion.:touche:


----------



## moon lander (Feb 25, 2007)

looks like the defect has been corrected http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1285 oooh now this is a very nice light. anyone know whether its better to use 3.6V or 3.7V? Oh nevermind thats a "u2 style" light sorry


----------



## GregU2 (Oct 18, 2007)

A11501 Alberta, Canada


Very slight donut. Nice warm white color. HA pure black and perfectly matched. 
On my second tail cap. I love this light.


----------



## dk8558 (Oct 18, 2007)

Just saw this thread. A00360 purchased in Chicago. Carried for approximately the last three years.


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 18, 2007)

A12877 purchased in Italy 2006, sitting near Lake Como's shore. Slight donut, white beam, no problem with the switch.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RedLED (Oct 18, 2007)

U2 owner checking in.


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 18, 2007)

A07730. Have had mine for not quite a month and I love it. Out of all my lights, it is my favorite. Beautiful even stealth black throughout. Level ring and tail switch both work perfectly. Beautiful creamy white beam with just the slightest hint of a donut hole when white wall hunting. Not visible in the real world. It is a definite keeper. I only paid $160.00 for it over at MarketPlace. I will be keeping my eye open for another one for milkyspit to do his new 4 Rebel 500 lumen mod on.


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Oct 18, 2007)

U2 no. A14168

Bright, wide, white beam

Slight donut..no switch problems.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 18, 2007)

I've got a couple U2 Porcupines.....one is unopened and sealed. I think I'm going to have MS put 4 rebels in the one I use for about 500 lumens.....can't wait!


----------



## MikeLip (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, new to the U2 fraternity! SN is A12900, and it's home is Painesville Ohio.


----------



## Steel and Light (Oct 19, 2007)

Aloha from Hawaii. A05149 lives in paradise! Always good, no surprises.


----------



## NickDrak (Oct 19, 2007)

A03724

Chicago, IL.

Zero issues in 3 years of U2 ownership:thumbsup:


----------



## e747 (Oct 22, 2007)

A10117 alive and well in Brisbane Australia!


----------



## jufam44 (Oct 22, 2007)

A06148-California


----------



## pedrop357 (Oct 22, 2007)

A09704 here-Las Vegas

Tint seems slightly green at the bottom end, but I get used to it pretty quick.
At the high end, appears to be very white indoors. Outdoors, in the middle of nowhere (or close as I can get from Vegas), it appears to be a very slight blue tint for a while. Again, my eyes get used to it. 

It's bright enough at even the lowest levels that I could find my way around in near/total darkness.

Donut is noticeable during the white wall test, but ignorable and not noticeable during any normal use.

The selector ring was smooth when you moved it back and forth. But it was too stiff with a lot of static friction for occasional changes-felt jerky. Pulling the selector ring off and lubing it with bulb grease fixed that quite nicely. It is now turnable with one hand, but still just enough static friction that it doesn't change levels on it's own in my pocket (where it usually lives).

No switch problems.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 23, 2007)

A01700 (nice number too). Currently roaming around the Asia Pacific with its owner (who is being dragged around on international travel, unwillingly too)

One of the 'first generation' early adopter U2s. We were generously rewarded too, this light has 18650 support and has lived almost exclusively on a diet of them, X-bin emitter (suspected), it took THREE T-bin Lux3s overdriven at 1+ amp to out-light it, little bit of dust inside lens/reflector but has never bothered me. Donut - can't see it so even if it's there I don't notice. 

I suspect the tint is a WA, because it is slightly pinkish, but I loved the tint ever since I got it. Someone else commented that it was a HID colored tint, so it must have appeared cool to them? I don't know, but I like the beam color. It has that special edge over all my other lights as a result. Normally I like cool but WA became an instant favorite of mine after that. Tint remains constant through all brightness levels. Selector ring is a little stiff though.

Photo is next to my name 

Light has been around the world for last 3 years, been to Hell and back, light is doing fine, owner is not doing so good.. says a lot about the light!

How did you get the selector ring off?


----------



## iapyx (Oct 24, 2007)

A09986 The Hague The Netherlands

Slight donut
EDC

Dropped it last week. Forgot I had it laying on my lap.
Tail switch appeared to be broken and e-mailed SF. Within 24 hrs they replied. They needed some extra info (phone#) and it´s sent. Checking the snail-mailbox every day waiting for the tail switch. Gee, I miss this light.

edited: I think it's one of the older U2 lights, since it has a plastic insert and a 18650 li-ion cell fits, which made me very happy.

edit #2: tailcap arrived in about a month
and I agree with a post below: everyone should own one!


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 18, 2008)

A20389

No donut visible to my old eyes 



> Checking the snail-mailbox every day waiting for the tail switch.


Took a couple of weeks to get the new one for my A2 Aviator, which isn't bad.


----------



## xevious (Jan 18, 2008)

Xevious - A21561

Slight donut. Not worth complaining about. 
Warm cream colored tint, looks great.
Smooth beam.
Rich usable spill.
Switch was working, but failed! Trying to get a replacement.

When it works, this light is superb!


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm surprised I haven't posted to this thread earlier.

My U2 is S/N# A07343. The body is the old style which accepts 18650 cells (which I run exclusively). The head was replaced once under RMA shortly after I bought it, along with the tailcap (which jammed up solid within the first week).

It's been perfect ever since. It's stinking bright (over 2000 lux @ 1 meter with the 18650 li-ion cell) and has absolutely zero donut as far as I can tell. The tint is an absolutely perfect creamy warm white with nary a trace of cold blue.

Everyone should own a U2.


----------



## Russianesq (Jan 19, 2008)

*My U2 is S/N# A08476*


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 19, 2008)

I have 2. 
One that takes 18650's and a newer one that doesn't.

I agree EVERYONE that is a flashaholic should own at least one...or try it out! Probably one of my most useful and used lights. :twothumbs:thumbsup:oo::huh:

The older one has a slight donut hole......nothing terrible SN#A....? don't have it with me right now. Leans toward a creamy white.

The newer one is whiter and almost no donut...VERY BRIGHT!!!
SN#A08703

I love them both more than my children and would sell my kids before getting rid of the U2!!.......Oh yeah, I don't have kids:thinking:


----------



## Spence (Jan 19, 2008)

Proud owner of A01774...U2 ULTRA
:thumbsup:


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 20, 2008)

A04190

SF Bay Area


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jan 21, 2008)

My SF U2 A04141 is now a SF U2 Porcupine!


----------



## bebe (Aug 27, 2009)

SF U2 A07873
No problems so far  this is my favorite!

Asker, Norway


----------



## jugg2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Newer U2 here: SN B42355

Dudley, Georgia


----------



## iapyx (Aug 28, 2009)

light: U2A 
serial#: B44351
location: The Hague, Netherlands


----------



## JNewell (Apr 7, 2010)

U2A
S/N: B48711
Box: latest style
Instructions: "Revision B 10-2008" _[I know how little that proves...]_
Location: MA, USA

Purchased from KnifeWorks, which is expanding their SureFire inventory now. Roger and the crew have always given me great service on edged products, and I'm looking forward to buying more lights from them! :thumbsup:


----------



## mpkav (Apr 7, 2010)

Serial # AO9330
U2 Ultra
Indianapolis IN


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 7, 2010)

U2 (Lux-V Version), S/N A34476, South Carolina


----------



## MarNav1 (Apr 7, 2010)

U2A- Perfect beam, also have 18650 Leef body > #A27295


----------



## keriya (Apr 8, 2010)

U2 Ultra (SSC P4 version) #B43236 located in Germany


----------



## jimmy1970 (Apr 8, 2010)

U2A Ultra P4 #B41746 located in Australia


----------

